# Golf sending you DEAF!!!!!!



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Now I dont know if any of you guys have seen this or not but here have a read just for a laugh. I'm not in danger of this because my driver doesn't always make this noise:dunno:.

_Golfers warned they could go deaf from 'sonic boom' created by modern clubs
By Jonathan Brocklebank



Being caught in a thunderstorm or hit by a ball ought to be the only real dangers in a round of golf.

But players of this most relaxing of games are being warned they are at serious risk of shattering their eardrums when they tee off. 
Modern titanium clubs create a 'sonic boom' when they connect with the ball, say scientists. 
Golfers who use titanium clubs risk damaging their hearing (file picture)
The risk of going deaf is so great that doctors are advising golfers to wear earplugs while they play their tee shots.
Experts have identified at least one case of a golfer of 55 who they believe has damaged his hearing as a result of using one of the new drivers three times a week for the last 18 months. 
Tests were carried out on six titanium clubs and six thickerfaced stainless steel models and sound levels measured. 
While the steel clubs produced the agreeable 'tink' of a well-hit shot, the titanium ones were much louder, described by some as similar to a gun being fired. 
Dr Malcolm Buchanan, an Edinburgh-trained ear, nose and throat specialist - and a keen golfer - said: 'Our results show that thin-faced titanium drivers may produce sufficient sound to induce temporary or even permanent cochlear damage in susceptible individuals. 
'Players should be careful when playing with these thin-faced clubs as they make a lot more noise.' 
Dr Buchanan, one of the authors of the report which appears in the latest edition of the British Medical Journal, added: 'Wearing earplugs is a possibility, although it might be a bit too radical for some.' 
But Andrew Coltart, a professional golfer, pointed out: 'If you are wearing earplugs you might not hear shouts of "fore", be hit by a ball on the head and get brain damage.' 
Doctors at Norfolk and Norwich University Hospital conducted tests after the 55-year-old golfer attended their clinic with unexplained tinnitus and reduced hearing in his right ear. 
He told them he had been playing golf with a King Cobra LD titanium driver three times a week for 18 months and the noise of the club hitting the ball was 'like a gun going off'. It had become so unpleasant he had discarded the club. 
An internet search revealed other concerns about the club. One player reported: 'Drives my mates crazy with that distinctive loud BANG sound.' 
Another said: 'This is not so much a ting but a sonic boom which resonates across the course.' The doctors found no other physical explanation for the golfer's hearing loss. He had 'no history of prolonged exposure to loud noises or exposure to substances that could have had a toxic effect on the nerve structures in his ear'. 
They recruited a professional golfer to hit shots with six titanium clubs from manufacturers such as King Cobra, Callaway, Nike and Mizuno. All produced a louder noise than the stainless steel clubs. The worst offender was the Ping G10. 
The doctors concluded: 'Caution should be exercised by golfers who play regularly with thin-faced titanium drivers.' 
Golfers agreed the new clubs were louder than previous models but doubted they could cause hearing loss. Coltart said: 'There is definitely a difference in sound levels between types of clubs, but I would be amazed if they put your hearing in jeopardy.' 
source Golfers warned they could go deaf from 'sonic boom' created by modern clubs | Mail Online_


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Surtees said:


> Now I dont know if any of you guys have seen this or not but here have a read just for a laugh. I'm not in danger of this because my driver doesn't always make this noise:dunno:.
> 
> _Golfers warned they could go deaf from 'sonic boom' created by modern clubs
> By Jonathan Brocklebank
> ...


One golfer is not a study. It's a bit early to panic.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I agree I just put it on here for a convo starter. It's a bit of a laugh I think.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I agree I just put it on here for a convo starter. It's a bit of a laugh I think.


This is a ploy...His wife just belly ached at him too much, it was his way of making up the excuse of why he doesn't hear her.:headbang:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

my wife belly aches? or the guy from the studie? or is that your excuse Bob?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> my wife belly aches? or the guy from the studie? or is that your excuse Bob?


Marital Deafness takes at a minimum of 15 years, on occasions it happens sooner and later. My wife wants my hearing checked, I keep telling her I hear the TV, radio,grandkids and phone just fine, Her chief complaint is when she has things for me to do on the weekends or my time off I have difficulty hearing. You are still new to marriage, you'll learm how to say; "Oh! were you talking to me."


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I might be new to marriage but we've been together for a bit over 8 years so I think that the selective hearings works pretty well for me most of the time


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I might be new to marriage but we've been together for a bit over 8 years so I think that the selective hearings works pretty well for me most of the time


No all that time was practice at the range. Now you are in the trenches with the rest of us. Notice you said; "I think that selective hearing works most of the time." This is what a high handicapper would say. Just ask Rick he found a quick way to get out of the honey do's and on the course. He is at least a 15 handicapper. Now Dennis and I have been married so long we are the low or scratch players in this marriage game We tell the wives we are going to play golf and the wives say; "Sure you are".:headbang: Just had to edit for clarity


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I hate to point this out to you but that "sure you are" comment dosen't really sound like you are winning your war it just sounds to me that your about to duck your head back in your trench so it doesn't get blown off!!


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Not sure what this discussion has become, but I'll add that I'm fortunate enough to be retired. I can give my wife all she can stand of me and still get plenty of time on the course. :thumbsup:



That is when we don't have 4 inches of snow on the ground.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

*When the wife lets me*



Fourputt said:


> Not sure what this discussion has become, but I'll add that I'm fortunate enough to be retired. I can give my wife all she can stand of me and still get plenty of time on the course. :thumbsup:
> 
> That is when we don't have 4 inches of snow on the ground.



Rick: Now you just solidified what I've tried to explain to our good friend, if I understood your post, it takes that 15 years of marriage to develop the hearing problem. Then you find excuses, and start to develop a hearing problem with the little Lotus blossom.This research that Luke is worried about is not caused by the sweet sound of a driver crushing the ball down the fairway. 

Symptoms may vary in Demographics and Social economic Status


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Now Bob rick sounds like he has mastered this art all though I still question if you have after 34 (i think thats right)years of marriage going back to your pervious post it still sounded like you weren't win but just hoping that if you ignored her you would get your head taken off....

Rick: I thought you would of been used to me a Bob going off topic by now. So you should just go with the flow of the topic. which you did by the way.


back on topic for just a min I think that the guy that came up with this reason for his deafness should be taken out a beaten for blaming our beloved game for his defective body


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Now Bob rick sounds like he has mastered this art all though I still question if you have after 34 (i think thats right)years of marriage going back to your pervious post it still sounded like you weren't win but just hoping that if you ignored her you would get your head taken off....
> 
> Rick: I thought you would of been used to me a Bob going off topic by now. So you should just go with the flow of the topic. which you did by the way.
> 
> ...


UUH! Luke, she has been dealing with my wierdness for 38Years! ooops!, I didn't mean to yell there. I forgot you don't have the symptoms yet.:rofl:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry I missed that what did you say???


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I think selective hearing has a certain amount of timing to do with it.

When I come home from the course and my wife wants me to go shopping with her, I can't hear her until I've had a shower, a sandwich and at least a 2 hour nap. It's pretty amazing how my lack of hearing gets her shopping done, because what she needs is always here when I wake up, but she never thanks me for it.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> I think selective hearing has a certain amount of timing to do with it.
> 
> When I come home from the course and my wife wants me to go shopping with her, I can't hear her until I've had a shower, a sandwich and at least a 2 hour nap. It's pretty amazing how my lack of hearing gets her shopping done, because what she needs is always here when I wake up, but she never thanks me for it.


Luke: You must admit that your original post has stirred emotion and generated healing therapy. knowing that there are golfers who experience this hearing loss. They now know they are not alone. This is group therapy at its finest. This bantering has helped me with all this snow on the ground. Even Rick is getting to understand the need for this type of conversation to aid his snow bound colleagues.
Let me give you a small prayer and his motto from a great Canadian Hero who helps men understand their relationship with their spouses.
THE Man's PRAYER
"I'm a man, But I can change, if I have to, I guess."
Red Green Show

"Quando Omni Flunkus Moritati"
(When all else fails play dead)


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I do like the prayer but if this is group therapy I'm not getting in on any group hug....


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I do like the prayer but if this is group therapy I'm not getting in on any group hug....


There won't be a group hug, we're just going to stand on the first tee and sing kumbaya.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

ok I can handle that one.


----------

